# My Collection of Shiny Things



## BumbleBee

Copper Viggo mod with Copper Veritas RDA

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## BumbleBee

Innokin iTaste 134 with Aspire Nautilus

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee

Well worn Maraxus with the little IGO-L drippertjie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz

BumbleBee said:


> Well worn Maraxus with the little IGO-L drippertjie
> 
> View attachment 14169


LOL, hearing that word DRIPPERTJIE reminded me of Joe Barber

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee

I have a problem....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## free3dom

BumbleBee said:


> I have a problem....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14171


LOL...yes you do, you need to wear sunglasses in doors

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kaizer

awesome collection

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Sir Vape

I see you like STEAM PUNK vibe Sir BumbleBee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee

and to think that my collection looked like this not too long ago....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq

BumbleBee said:


> I have a problem....
> 
> 
> View attachment 14171


yes you do... but excellent collection


----------



## exodus

Real nice looking collection you have there. Love the look of all of them. Much better than your old collection.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zef

BumbleBee said:


> and to think that my collection looked like this not too long ago....
> 
> View attachment 14174



Urgh, I can almost smell it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

